# IMPERIALS 10TH ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

FOR MORE INFORMATION: 714.450.2470


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

Back at Hawaiian Gardens!? Awesome. No burning hot Cerritos College parking lot!? More awesome. No JR Entertainment!? Fu**ing totally awesome!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*BACK AT IT'S ORIGINAL LOCATION ON THE GRASS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: :yes: :h5: :boink: :run: :naughty: :wave: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:16 PM~16776273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one better... :biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Need a dj for music entertainment? give me a call Mike Elite the free car show dj!
If your interested in having me provide music for your car show let me know. I dj car shows and cruise nights free of charge, thats correct free. Playing the best in oldies, freestyle, old school, funk, old school rap and disco.
Mike Elite (626) 222-1403


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:16 PM~16776273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: wud up jessie, make sure Techniques Spot is reserved, same as always!!!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Mar 2 2010, 08:17 PM~16778107
> *Need a dj for music entertainment? give me a call Mike Elite the free car show dj!
> If your interested in having me provide music for your car show let me know. I dj car shows and cruise nights free of charge, thats correct free. Playing the best in oldies, freestyle, old school, funk, old school rap and disco.
> Mike Elite (626) 222-1403
> *


 :biggrin: thats right the homie gets down he has it all :biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 2 2010, 07:49 PM~16776753
> *Back at Hawaiian Gardens!? Awesome. No burning hot Cerritos College parking lot!? More awesome. No JR Entertainment!? Fu**ing totally awesome!
> *


I guess THAT DUDE said it all...


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

You know Uniques L.A, O.C, and I.E will be in the house!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

All clubs put this on your calendars!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 3 2010, 08:58 AM~16782769
> *FUCK YEAH!!!
> 
> *


kiss your mother with that mouth!? :wow:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 3 2010, 09:40 AM~16783722
> *kiss your mother with that mouth!?  :wow:
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2010, 10:04 AM~16783375
> *All clubs put this on your calendars!
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Coolers, gas BBQ's are welcome


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16788961
> *Coolers, gas BBQ's are welcome
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT *CONSAFOS* WILL BE THERE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I see you JAE how are you friend ?


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

W :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HATS UP JESS UNIQUE DIECAST WERE THERE GIVE ME A CALL 213 884 -6939


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16788961
> *Coolers, gas BBQ's are welcome
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16791343
> *I see you JAE how are you friend ?
> *


Doing okay! How's things with you and the family?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about. :0 

Marking it down of my calendar.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

YOU KNOW LATIN WORLD CC BE THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:16 PM~16776273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:16 PM~16776273
> *
> 
> 
> ...




im there big homie interested in vendor booth keep me informed gracias 626)652-2179 junior


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Mar 4 2010, 09:14 PM~16801602
> *im there big homie interested in vendor booth keep me informed gracias 626)652-2179 junior
> *


SOUNDS GOOD, I WILL KEEP YOU INFORMED.... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Mar 3 2010, 10:37 PM~16791766
> *W :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HATS UP  JESS UNIQUE DIECAST  WERE THERE GIVE ME A CALL 213 884 -6939
> *


GREAT TALKING TO YOU TODAY JAMES, I WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 5 2010, 12:02 PM~16806195
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 5 2010, 03:01 PM~16806955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 5 2010, 03:01 PM~16806955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring the family.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 5 2010, 05:01 PM~16808297
> *bring the family.
> *


You got it!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

MAJESTICS will be there......


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 5 2010, 09:33 PM~16809948
> *You got it!
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Mar 6 2010, 07:01 AM~16812106
> *MAJESTICS will be there......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:40 PM~16817264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 8 2010, 07:30 PM~16832130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 8 2010, 07:30 PM~16832130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*if you gona need anything printed for the show ,PM me or give me a call   *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2010, 07:28 AM~16836992
> *if you gona need anything printed for the show ,PM me or give me a call
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2010, 06:28 AM~16836992
> *if you gona need anything printed for the show ,PM me or give me a call
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THIS SUMMERS BEST SHOW!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there again this year..


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL B THR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 10 2010, 06:15 PM~16853617
> *
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 10 2010, 05:15 PM~16853617
> *
> *


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Mar 11 2010, 10:06 PM~16865876
> *Coming soon! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

MY CUTTY WILL BE OUT BY THEN WITH A MAKE OVER... :0  SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 12 2010, 03:30 PM~16873274
> *MY CUTTY WILL BE OUT BY THEN WITH A MAKE OVER... :0    SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 12 2010, 11:10 PM~16877303
> *TTT
> *


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 13 2010, 12:00 PM~16880346
> *
> *


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uce L.A harbor and Los Angeles. Will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 13 2010, 06:26 PM~16882891
> *Uce L.A harbor and Los Angeles. Will be there
> *


 :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm more excited than mr. miyagi!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 12 2010, 10:58 PM~16877197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangecountyjay_@Mar 14 2010, 08:46 PM~16890853
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:33 AM~16895042
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

FOR MORE INFORMATION: 714.450.2470


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 16 2010, 04:41 PM~16909320
> *I'll be there.
> 
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 16 2010, 03:41 PM~16909320
> *I'll be there.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 16 2010, 04:41 PM~16909320
> *I'll be there.
> 
> *



:h5:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 17 2010, 02:08 PM~16918356
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 17 2010, 07:53 PM~16921640
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keepin' it up. :happysad:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_ IMPALAS O*C GONA B THERE_


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Mar 18 2010, 02:12 PM~16929197
> * IMPALAS O*C GONA B THERE
> *


See you there Impalas O*C...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Mar 18 2010, 03:12 PM~16929197
> * IMPALAS O*C GONA B THERE
> *


tell rabbit he better bring the sd crew too! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

ill be there for sure! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

_SOUTHERN AUTOBODY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! _ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 19 2010, 08:53 AM~16936330
> *SOUTHERN AUTOBODY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just don't bring no police with ya. :wow:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 19 2010, 07:15 PM~16940963
> *
> *


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 17 2010, 01:08 PM~16918356
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt for a tight show every year... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 19 2010, 10:58 PM~16943050
> *ttt for a tight show every year... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks!


weekend bump.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

MANIACOS C.C. will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Mar 21 2010, 10:54 AM~16952949
> *MANIACOS C.C. will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16958316
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Q VO LAUGHING BOY


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

monday bump.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Liv'n the Corona Life... Kick'n it on a beach in Kahuku Hawaii, just gearing up for the Imperials car show... I'll be making the 22 hour drive again this year to support my homies from the Imperials aka Them... :biggrin: 


Like the song from the one n only Willie Nelson; On the road again, I can't wait to be on the road again.. Phx LRM was my first stop,next Individuals Tulsa Ok, then off to Cali for the Imperials show.. I'll be in Cali like last year for 6 weeks..
Anyone interested in going to the Torrez Empire show on the 4th of July? My home boy Sam throws this show..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 22 2010, 07:33 AM~16960083
> *monday bump.
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

be good to see you, homie john! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 21 2010, 10:11 PM~16958323
> *Q VO LAUGHING BOY
> *


Q VO...CPT BOY... :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

cool meeting you fellaz @ dennys last night in s.d....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Mar 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16970619
> *cool meeting you fellaz @ dennys last night in s.d....
> *


GREAT MEETING YOU JAYCEE, I HAVE YOUR SPOTS RESERVED IN HAWAIIAN GARDENS FOR THE BIG M... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 23 2010, 01:39 PM~16975485
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 23 2010, 06:50 AM~16971498
> *GREAT MEETING YOU JAYCEE, I HAVE YOUR SPOTS RESERVED IN HAWAIIAN GARDENS FOR THE BIG M... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:30 AM~16984129
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE . I SPOKE TO YOU YESTERDAY ON THE PHONE. KEEP ME POSTED HOMIE.. GRACIAS!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 24 2010, 10:51 AM~16985767
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 24 2010, 09:30 AM~16985590
> *WHATS UP HOMIE . I SPOKE TO YOU YESTERDAY ON THE PHONE. KEEP ME POSTED HOMIE.. GRACIAS!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 24 2010, 05:55 PM~16990180
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up laughing boy classic style car club will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 24 2010, 08:15 PM~16992721
> *STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 24 2010, 10:18 PM~16993690
> *whats up laughing boy classic style car club will be there
> *


THANK YOU PAUL, SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 24 2010, 09:15 PM~16992721
> *STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 24 2010, 05:55 PM~16990180
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 24 2010, 09:15 PM~16992721
> *STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles cc will bether er


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 16 2010, 04:41 PM~16909320
> *I'll be there.
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 25 2010, 03:57 PM~17000400
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 25 2010, 03:53 PM~17000357
> *  ourstyle los angeles cc will bether er
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 24 2010, 09:15 PM~16992721
> *STYLE UNLIMITED OF SANTA BARBARA, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


LAKERSSSS!!!!! What up tito.

Hopefully i can make it this year.


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc will be there :worship: :worship: :rimshot: :rimshot: 21834_102167723148776_100000666469053_65908_4126366_s.jpg


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 25 2010, 06:42 AM~16995184
> *THANK YOU PAUL, SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:
> *


no problem jesse see all the imperials there i mean them


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 26 2010, 02:59 AM~17005483
> *no problem jesse see all the imperials there i mean them
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is going to be a good ass show


----------



## classic style1 (Mar 27, 2010)

classic style car club will be there from the i.e. to l.a.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 26 2010, 11:30 PM~17014423
> *this is going to be a good ass show
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 26 2010, 11:30 PM~17014423
> *this is going to be a good ass show
> *


it is every year! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 27 2010, 09:02 AM~17016359
> *it is every year!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 28 2010, 09:30 AM~17022924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:34 PM~16950053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 3 2010, 08:58 AM~16782769
> *You know Uniques L.A, O.C, and I.E will be in the house!!!
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah UNIQUES C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 2 2010, 07:49 PM~16776753
> *Back at Hawaiian Gardens!? Awesome. No burning hot Cerritos College parking lot!? More awesome. No JR Entertainment!? Fu**ing totally awesome!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Mar 29 2010, 08:17 PM~17039455
> *hell yeah UNIQUES C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


SEE YOU THERE UNIQUES... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS LA CHAPTER COMIN IN DEEP


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2010, 01:29 PM~17045851
> *MAJESTICS  LA  CHAPTER  COMIN  IN  DEEP
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MAJESTICS.... :biggrin: ...WHATS UP SMILEY. :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 30 2010, 07:30 PM~17048238
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MAJESTICS.... :biggrin: ...WHATS UP SMILEY. :wave:
> *


whats crackin dogg :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

let me no if you guys need help jugeing the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope I get this job so I can have funds to go once again ..  had a great time last time we was there.. wish me luck guys..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 30 2010, 06:36 PM~17048307
> *let me no if you guys need help jugeing the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Always a great show to attend :biggrin: show quality


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

if all goes as planned, I Will be attending this show... first time in Cali so im excited to go out there and have a good time...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Apr 2 2010, 04:31 AM~17073918
> *if all goes as planned, I Will be attending this show... first time in Cali so im excited to go out there and have a good time...
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Can I come like this???? :biggrin: 
Liv'n the Corona Life, minus the beach... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2010, 11:56 AM~17076813
> *Can I come like this???? :biggrin:
> Liv'n the Corona Life, minus the beach... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You should that's CALI where the beaches are Homie !!!! I still Hope I can make it


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you know we'll take care of you, john! :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 31 2010, 08:22 PM~17061683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Allways a GREAT SHOW !!! SUP JESSE !!


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Apr 2 2010, 11:17 PM~17082674
> *Allways a GREAT SHOW !!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Apr 2 2010, 03:31 AM~17073918
> *if all goes as planned, I Will be attending this show... first time in Cali so im excited to go out there and have a good time...
> *


HAVE A SAFE DRIVE HERE TO CALIFORNIA FROM DALLAS... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Apr 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17082674
> *Allways a GREAT SHOW !!! SUP JESSE !!
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP? SEE YOU IN HAWAIIAN GARDENS... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17048307
> *let me no if you guys need help jugeing the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP IMPERIALS :wave: TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SOO WE'LL BE ROLLIN IN DEEP.. SEE YOU HOMIES SOON.. :h5: BIG CLOWNY, "TECH-NATION"


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 5 2010, 07:20 AM~17099327
> *WHATS UP IMPERIALS :wave:  TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.. MANDITORY SHOW FOR US, SOO WE'LL BE ROLLIN IN DEEP.. SEE YOU HOMIES SOON.. :h5: BIG CLOWNY, "TECH-NATION"
> *


WHATS UP BIG CLOWNY, I WILL SEE THERE.. :biggrin: ...YOUR PLACE AT THE SHOW IS LOCKED IN...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 5 2010, 08:15 AM~17099296
> *PM SENT... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is a mandatory event for me, I had a meeting and told my wife I have to go back to Cali for this event Mandatory.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'll be back again representing the the Great State of Texas or should I say the Republic of Texas.. Homie Styln com'n str8 out of North Texas...:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Apr 2 2010, 05:31 AM~17073918
> *if all goes as planned, I Will be attending this show... first time in Cali so im excited to go out there and have a good time...
> *


Chuy mother [email protected]%$king Vega will be going with me...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 5 2010, 08:24 AM~17099348
> *WHATS UP BIG CLOWNY,  I WILL SEE THERE.. :biggrin: ...YOUR PLACE AT THE SHOW IS LOCKED IN...
> *


THATS RIGHT MY BROWN BROTHER... U KNOW HE WE DO IT... MUCH RESPECT FOR THEE IMPERIALS...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 5 2010, 02:47 PM~17102715
> *THATS RIGHT MY BROWN BROTHER... U KNOW HE WE DO IT... MUCH RESPECT FOR THEE IMPERIALS...
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311
[/quote]


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 5 2010, 01:47 PM~17102715
> *THATS RIGHT MY BROWN BROTHER... U KNOW HE WE DO IT... MUCH RESPECT FOR THEE IMPERIALS...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 6 2010, 07:30 AM~17110666
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 5 2010, 12:28 PM~17101432
> *Chuy mother [email protected]%$king Vega will be going with me...
> *


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 8 2010, 07:19 AM~17132563
> *
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 9 2010, 06:23 PM~17147699
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:49 AM~17166968
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

* :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Apr 13 2010, 09:25 AM~17178154
> *  :thumbsup:  TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

3 months away to the Biggest Summer show in So. Cal.

Thanks for all the support over the the last 10 years!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 14 2010, 02:02 PM~17192044
> *3 months away to the Biggest Summer show in So. Cal.
> 
> Thanks for all the support over the the last 10 years!
> *



i like that homie......


"I roll with Maracas" :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 14 2010, 03:17 PM~17192798
> *i like that homie......
> "I roll with Maracas" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 15 2010, 01:08 AM~17199068
> *
> *



q vo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck!
Old Memories


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 15 2010, 04:45 AM~17199541
> *posted on our site..good luck!
> Old Memories
> *


THANK YOU OLD MEMORIES... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 15 2010, 06:53 AM~17199805
> *THANK YOU OLD MEMORIES... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

hope to see some of you guys out there sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 18 2010, 10:12 AM~17227515
> *
> *


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Soon! :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Apr 18 2010, 07:22 PM~17231912
> *Soon! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 17 2010, 05:53 AM~17219560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 2 2010, 07:49 PM~16776753
> *Back at Hawaiian Gardens!? Awesome. No burning hot Cerritos College parking lot!? More awesome. No JR Entertainment!? Fu**ing totally awesome!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Mr40ChevSonsofSoul (Oct 4, 2009)

SONS OF SOUL C.C WILL BE THERE THE O G s OF THE CLUB...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr40ChevSonsofSoul_@Apr 24 2010, 11:35 AM~17288859
> *SONS OF SOUL C.C WILL BE THERE THE O G s OF THE CLUB...
> *


I always liked the look of Son's plaque...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 AM~17303871
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOOD SEEING U YESTERDAY HOMIE, GLAD U COULD MAKE IT OUT TO THE CLUB HOUSE FOR RAYS B-DAY... GRACIAS CARNAL...  THE FOOD WAS GOOD HA?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 AM~17303871
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 26 2010, 08:38 AM~17304344
> *GOOD SEEING U YESTERDAY HOMIE, GLAD U COULD MAKE IT OUT TO THE CLUB HOUSE FOR RAYS B-DAY... GRACIAS CARNAL...  THE FOOD WAS GOOD HA?
> *


:biggrin: 

what up Homie (LAUGHING BOY) & (TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA)


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 26 2010, 07:38 AM~17304344
> *GOOD SEEING U YESTERDAY HOMIE, GLAD U COULD MAKE IT OUT TO THE CLUB HOUSE FOR RAYS B-DAY... GRACIAS CARNAL...  THE FOOD WAS GOOD HA?
> *


HAD A GREAT TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 AM~17304602
> *:biggrin:
> 
> what up Homie (LAUGHING BOY) & (TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA)
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 24 2010, 05:44 AM~17287528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 28 2010, 06:06 PM~17335093
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:16 PM~17336712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 28 2010, 08:18 PM~17336731
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

you ready for sunday?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 28 2010, 08:22 PM~17336782
> *you ready for sunday?
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:19 PM~17336736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pre reg or day of show only?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 29 2010, 09:42 AM~17340499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 29 2010, 06:36 AM~17339350
> *pre reg or day of show only?
> *


BOTH, ONLY ONE PRICE THIS YEAR.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 30 2010, 08:41 AM~17350568
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## kaos3535 (Dec 21, 2009)

anybody know how much there charging to get in is there a pre reg ,and are they letting b.b.q,s in coolers


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaos3535_@May 3 2010, 09:56 AM~17373517
> *anybody know how much there charging to get in is there a pre reg ,and are they letting b.b.q,s in coolers
> *


ONE PRICE $25.00 VEHICLES, BIKES AND HARLEYS $15.00...AND PROPANE BBQ'S AND COOLERS ARE ALLOWED.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 20 2010, 01:42 PM~17249865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be rolling in deep!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@May 3 2010, 07:01 PM~17378863
> *will be rolling in deep!!!
> *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17378909
> *
> *



His big bro!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH THE PRE REG..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2010, 07:30 AM~17385300
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 4 2010, 10:23 AM~17387452
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PRE REG..... :biggrin:
> *


REGISTRATION FOR VEHICLES $25.00, LOOK AT PAGE 15


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

LATIN GENTS will be there!!! Can't Wait!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 4 2010, 08:01 AM~17385499
> *His big bro!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yea, Crenshaw is in the house!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 5 2010, 09:39 AM~17399031
> *Oh Yea, Crenshaw is in the house!
> 
> 
> ...







Oh no you di'int!


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 6 2010, 10:26 AM~17409255
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 7 2010, 07:18 AM~17417540
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 5 2010, 01:23 PM~17400386
> *Oh no you di'int!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 5 2010, 10:39 AM~17399031
> *Oh Yea, Crenshaw is in the house!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 11 2010, 07:16 AM~17452228
> *
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

My all time favorite show.nice chill show and lots of good people.glad it's back at Hawaiian Gardens. Q vo Laughing Boy.....see you there...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 12 2010, 04:32 PM~17468916
> *My all time favorite show.nice chill show and lots of good people.glad it's back at Hawaiian Gardens. Q vo  Laughing Boy.....see you there...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 12 2010, 05:30 PM~17469598
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 13 2010, 08:40 PM~17483034
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 16 2010, 01:22 AM~17503863
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 12 2010, 03:32 PM~17468916
> *My all time favorite show.nice chill show and lots of good people.glad it's back at Hawaiian Gardens. Q vo  Laughing Boy.....see you there...
> *


SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 17 2010, 11:39 AM~17515816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 18 2010, 04:36 AM~17524843
> *
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 18 2010, 01:05 PM~17529067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that stuff will kill you, tmz. :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 18 2010, 01:44 PM~17530177
> *that stuff will kill you, tmz.  :biggrin:
> *



That's actually one of those tabaccoless cigarettes. 

http://www.tobaccolesscigarettes.com/store/index.php


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I talked to Taka our VP from our JAPAN Chapter this morning and Taka said they will be here in July for the car show. TECHNIQUES will be representing big time once again.  *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

making plans on going this year


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 18 2010, 02:10 PM~17530468
> *I talked to Taka our VP from our JAPAN Chapter this morning and Taka said they will be here in July for the car show.  TECHNIQUES will be representing big time once again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 18 2010, 02:14 PM~17530512
> *making plans on going this year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 18 2010, 03:14 PM~17530512
> *making plans on going this year
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 19 2010, 01:46 PM~17541864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 18 2010, 03:10 PM~17530468
> *I talked to Taka our VP from our JAPAN Chapter this morning and Taka said they will be here in July for the car show.  TECHNIQUES will be representing big time once again.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!! FOR THE IMPERIALS FAM.


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ps. no burning hot, black top parking this time! :cheesy:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPING THE BIG''S''


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@May 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17567678
> *STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPING THE BIG''S''
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 5 2010, 07:38 AM~17397379
> *REGISTRATION FOR VEHICLES $25.00,  LOOK AT PAGE 15
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: THERES NOTHING?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

What are the CATEGORYs for the bikes??? and how much for bikes??


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2010, 08:16 PM~17336712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 24 2010, 01:23 PM~17588442
> * :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: THERES NOTHING?
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> What are the CATEGORYs for the bikes??? and how much for bikes??
> [/b]


$15.00 PRE-REGISTER
$20.00 DAY OF EVENT

PM SENT...

LB


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 24 2010, 08:50 PM~17593283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 25 2010, 12:07 AM~17595707
> *The last one was fantastic, now we need to get set for the next one.
> Help us keep this going, come out and bring the family, bring your car, truck, motorcycle, or lowrider bike and enjoy a night out with friends and family.
> Same deals as last month, $6 dollar pitchers, two toping Pizza's for $10 buck's. More trophies coming every month, CD's for the first thirty participants.
> ...


whos rolling? but we will be at the imperials show for sure ttt


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 24 2010, 08:24 PM~17592842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS HOMIE!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 25 2010, 12:58 PM~17600251
> *GRACIAS HOMIE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

la gente will be thier


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gente94_@May 25 2010, 06:31 PM~17603640
> *la gente will be thier
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Herencia CC will be there!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@May 26 2010, 06:12 PM~17615151
> *Herencia CC will be there!!
> *


THANKS FOR SUPPORTING HAWAIIAN GARDENS, HERENCIA... :biggrin: ...ALL PROCEEDS WILL BENEFIT THE CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS YOUTH ATHLETIC LEAGUES.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 27 2010, 07:27 AM~17620215
> *THANKS FOR SUPPORTING HAWAIIAN GARDENS,  HERENCIA... :biggrin: ...ALL PROCEEDS WILL BENEFIT THE CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS YOUTH ATHLETIC LEAGUES.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO ENJOY ANOTHER GREAT SHOW.........


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 27 2010, 11:12 AM~17622062
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C.  SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO ENJOY ANOTHER GREAT SHOW.........
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully i can make it out to this....


TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

size]



































:biggrin: 'AZTEC PRIDE' & 'LOVE ME TWO TIMES' WILL BE ON DISPLAY!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Liv'n the Corona Life... Kick'n it on a beach in Kahuku Hawaii, just gearing up for the Imperials car show... I'll be making the 22 hour drive again this year to support my homies from the Imperials aka Them... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Like the song from the one n only Willie Nelson; On the road again, I can't wait to be on the road again.. Phx LRM was my first stop,next Individuals Tulsa Ok, then off to Cali for the Imperials show.. I'll be in Cali like last year for 6 weeks..
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> > Liv'n the Corona Life... Kick'n it on a beach in Kahuku Hawaii, just gearing up for the Imperials car show... I'll be making the 22 hour drive again this year to support my homies from the Imperials aka Them... :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > Like the song from the one n only Willie Nelson; On the road again, I can't wait to be on the road again.. Phx LRM was my first stop,next Individuals Tulsa Ok, then off to Cali for the Imperials show.. I'll be in Cali like last year for 6 weeks..
> ...


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA C.C ......YOU KNO WE'LL BE THEIR :nicoderm:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 29 2010, 08:37 AM~17640662
> *SANTANA C.C ......YOU KNO WE'LL BE THEIR :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 04:51 AM~17630856
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 27 2010, 08:53 PM~17628598
> *size]
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE ADAM... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> > Liv'n the Corona Life... Kick'n it on a beach in Kahuku Hawaii, just gearing up for the Imperials car show... I'll be making the 22 hour drive again this year to support my homies from the Imperials aka Them... :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > Like the song from the one n only Willie Nelson; On the road again, I can't wait to be on the road again.. Phx LRM was my first stop,next Individuals Tulsa Ok, then off to Cali for the Imperials show.. I'll be in Cali like last year for 6 weeks..
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 29 2010, 12:28 PM~17641658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 2 2010, 10:54 AM~17674811
> *TTT
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

See you there, Rod!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 1 2010, 08:31 PM~17669765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 2 2010, 03:07 PM~17676970
> *See you there, Rod!
> 
> 
> ...



bring it, sweety!! :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 2 2010, 03:13 PM~17677631
> *bring it, sweety!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *



Whoa, hey... Calmdown!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 2 2010, 03:07 PM~17676970
> *See you there, Rod!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 3 2010, 07:41 AM~17683632
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 3 2010, 06:41 AM~17683632
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/no1.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
taking the 62 this year :biggrin:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILLBE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2010, 07:34 PM~17721674
> *ttt!!!!!
> *


where you been hiding at, sucka?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@Jun 7 2010, 08:55 AM~17716336
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILLBE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

T T T


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 8 2010, 04:11 PM~17730847
> *
> *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

can we still pre reg?


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 8 2010, 10:16 PM~17733458
> *can we still pre reg?
> *


WOOD UP DELINQUENTES I SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey lil jesse can you roll thru our cruise night this friday? maybe some of your members?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

but we will be at your show


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@Jun 9 2010, 12:29 PM~17739110
> *WOOD UP DELINQUENTES I SEE U GUYS THERE
> *


was up George and the homies from STYLISTICS cant miss this 1


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 9 2010, 04:24 PM~17740244
> *was up George and the homies from STYLISTICS cant miss this 1
> *


OH HELL NO!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@Jun 9 2010, 05:23 PM~17741421
> *OH HELL NO!!!!
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin: Ill be takeing my bike and my 62 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 10 2010, 03:10 PM~17751222
> *
> 
> thanks for the support everyone!
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt for the imperials


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 10 2010, 11:08 PM~17756539
> *ttt for the imperials
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

30 days...let the count down begin... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME AND INVITED


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 11 2010, 11:12 AM~17759917
> *30 days...let the count down begin... :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

>


:biggrin: Ill be takeing my bike and my 62 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Never seen a display like that..badass. Can't wait to check it out.  

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

C U HOMIES THERE !!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 2 2010, 09:48 PM~16777606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

THIS IS A BOMB ASS SHOW....LOVE THE GRASS ....STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Might bust out with a fresh car for this show, if its done in time


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 13 2010, 09:44 AM~17774094
> *THIS IS A BOMB ASS SHOW....LOVE THE GRASS ....STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE STREETSTYLE... :biggrin: THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jun 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17779114
> *Might bust out with a fresh car for this show, if its done in time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

CF will be performing on stage this year. :cheesy:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2010, 10:45 AM~17782810
> *
> 
> CF will be performing on stage this year.  :cheesy:
> *


DID U GUYS BOOK S S SERIO TOO? :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 14 2010, 11:51 AM~17782855
> *DID U GUYS BOOK S S SERIO TOO? :cheesy:
> *


that's information that i can not confirm nor deny at this point in time. :ugh:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> :biggrin: Ill be takeing my bike and my 62 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Never seen a display like that..badass. Can't wait to check it out.  

TTT!!!!!!
[/quote]
:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2010, 11:45 AM~17782810
> *
> 
> CF will be performing on stage this year.  :cheesy:
> *


Check out Lil' Crenshaw doing his thang. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Trans just went out in my truck, headed to shop tomorrow... :0 Better to have it happen now then next week... Chevy 1500, 168,000 miles will be head'n out to Cali next week... As long as I can get my 69 to Phx I'll cruise it to Cali..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Mar 15 2010, 04:43 PM~16898620
> *
> *


 :run:


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 14 2010, 11:14 PM~17790373
> *Trans just went out in my truck, headed to shop tomorrow... :0 Better to have it happen now then next week... Chevy 1500, 168,000 miles will be head'n out to Cali next week... As long as I can get my 69 to Phx I'll cruise it to Cali..
> *



hit me up when you get here!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Almost here!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Truck should be ready by Sat.. Leav'n to Cali next Wed...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 14 2010, 11:14 PM~17790373
> *Trans just went out in my truck, headed to shop tomorrow... :0 Better to have it happen now then next week... Chevy 1500, 168,000 miles will be head'n out to Cali next week... As long as I can get my 69 to Phx I'll cruise it to Cali..
> *


 :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17843854
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

We would like to welcome and congratulate our newest members, Jacob, George, and David. Looking forward to all the great times Brothers! :thumbsup: 

David Batista will be at the Imperials Car Show signing autographs on a special edition Imperials event poster for that day only.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jun 21 2010, 11:36 AM~17845521
> *We would like to welcome and congratulate our newest members, Jacob, George, and David. Looking forward to all the great times Brothers! :thumbsup:
> 
> David Batista will be at the Imperials Car Show signing autographs on a special edition Imperials event poster for that day only.
> ...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jun 21 2010, 10:36 AM~17845521
> *We would like to welcome and congratulate our newest members, Jacob, George, and David. Looking forward to all the great times Brothers! :thumbsup:
> 
> David Batista will be at the Imperials Car Show signing autographs on a special edition Imperials event poster for that day only.
> ...



My wife will leave home happy :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THE SHOW OF SHOWS!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17852111
> *THE SHOW OF SHOWS!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

FUCK YEA!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

THE PARTY BUS WILL BE STANDING BY!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17852111
> *THE SHOW OF SHOWS!!!
> *


I agree....I like this show to kick it with all the good people that participate.....not to compete....see u guys there.....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what do we got, about 3 weeks until the show? :cheesy:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 22 2010, 12:15 PM~17855905
> *THE PARTY BUS WILL BE STANDING BY!
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 22 2010, 03:17 PM~17857525
> *I agree....I like this show to kick it with all the good people that participate.....not to compete....see u guys there.....
> *


Yes, on the grass and you can bring your own food...but there is FULL competition as well...the best of both worlds! :wow:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2010, 06:40 PM~17859692
> *Yes, on the grass and you can bring your own food...but there is FULL competition as well...the best of both worlds! :wow:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 16 2010, 07:43 AM~17802630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll b sending mine out this week ....road trip


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 23 2010, 05:35 PM~17869343
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 23 2010, 03:33 PM~17868272
> *I'll b sending mine out this week ....road trip
> *


:h5:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Were can we get the pre-reg form at


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:cheesy: cant wait


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2010, 06:40 PM~17859692
> *Yes, on the grass and you can bring your own food...but there is FULL competition as well...the best of both worlds! :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: can't wait....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's gonna be an awesome show as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jorge63_@Jun 24 2010, 09:25 AM~17875232
> *Were can we get the pre-reg form at
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 25 2010, 09:40 AM~17884398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do i need one of these or am i vip :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN NEW WAVE IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (69 IMPALA) ON A TRAILER TO THE IMPERIALS CAR SHOW, WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……

I Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....

*
:tears: :nosad:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

K


> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 25 2010, 08:40 AM~17884398
> [img
> *http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss26/IMPERIALSITHLORD/BICYCLEANDMOTORCYLEFORM.jpg[/img]
> *


Is this he same form for cars


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 08:25 AM~17884775
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN NEW WAVE IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (69 IMPALA) ON A TRAILER  TO THE IMPERIALS CAR SHOW, WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...




:wow: :tears: Damn!!! Wish him the best!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 PM~17887113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real cool dude talked to him last year at ceritos college impirials show,
hope nuthin but the best for homie good luck.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 PM~17887113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that drunk driver piece of shit that hit him pays for it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THE SHOW MUST GO ON!!!!!!!

I'M SURE YOU'LL BOUNCE BACK BETTER THAN EVER JOHN.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

rumor has it there might be a 69 vert replacing 'homie stylin'.....

topless homie? :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17911757
> *
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 29 2010, 10:41 AM~17916640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Almost time....sent u a PM Laughing Boy....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 25 2010, 03:09 PM~17887113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well were still headed to the Imperials show.. Will be showing my lonely bike and my Impala story board only this year..  But my son and me are still here thank God.. Still com'n to support my homies from the Imperials... Big prop's to Brandon Phx pres for all his help... It truly feel like family with these guys... Can't say enough... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 28 2010, 09:59 AM~17905600
> *rumor has it there might be a 69 vert replacing 'homie stylin'.....
> 
> topless homie?  :cheesy:
> *


Can you say 'The Revenge of Homie Styln' the Re-incarnation... :uh: 

'You can break my heart But Never my Spirit'...

Homie Styln ' It's a life style'..

Drop by and buy shirt I need the money... :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

A week and a half left! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

just sent in my pre reg cant miss this one!
does pre geg get in first?2lines?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jun 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17930307
> *A week and a half left! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Everyone start shining up the rides and bikes...see u there


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 1 2010, 03:21 PM~17938287
> *just sent in my pre reg cant miss this one!
> does pre geg get in first?2lines?
> *


We have a separate entrance for the pre-reg's. Kinda like the express lane at food 4 less...we hope. :happysad: we'll have members everywhere to guide you.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2010, 01:48 AM~17951242
> *We have a separate entrance for the pre-reg's. Kinda like the express lane at food 4 less...we hope. :happysad: we'll have members everywhere to guide you.
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2010, 12:48 AM~17951242
> *We have a separate entrance for the pre-reg's. Kinda like the express lane at food 4 less...we hope. :happysad: we'll have members everywhere to guide you.
> *


good looking out :thumbsup: 
looking forward to the show.
ttt for IMPERIALS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there with my lonely bike, Impala story board and a big piece of paint I peeled off my Impala...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 4 2010, 02:09 AM~17956973
> *I'll be there with my lonely bike, Impala story board and a big piece of paint I peeled off my Impala...
> *


we'll support you in the proper burial of homie stylin. :happysad:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY FOURHT!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17958152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 1 looks so clean its like car porn!
ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Wrestling superstar and Imperials Car Club L.A. member, David "The Animal" Bautista will be on hand signing autographs of the _IMPERIALS 45TH ANNIVERSARY_ poster featuring himself along with the best of show winner 1962 Impala rag "Tipsy".

These limited edition posters are made with high-quality paper with UV coating for a high gloss and can be framed so be sure to stop by his booth and grab you one for your lowrider collection!

Special thanks to Toro from Impalas magazine for his great photography.










*Please welcome Dave Bautista and his '64 Impala into the worldwide lowriding community. Bautista has been a long time lowrider and enthusiast and is now part of the "Imperial Nation".  *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orale LA GENTE cc will be thier :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ========================================
> How bout under construction catagory... :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

john, we eliminated the 'under constructive surgery' category last year. 

sorry! :happysad:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

ANY BBQ ALLOWED?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Jul 5 2010, 07:32 PM~17968448
> *ANY BBQ ALLOWED?
> *


Yes, propane bbque's are welcomed.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*IMPALAS CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO & ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTERS WILL BE THEIR SO STOP BY SAY Q-VO HAVE A TACO AND A COLD <span style=\'color:red\'>TECATE</span>* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2010, 01:24 AM~17970815
> *ttt
> *


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

5 more days! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 6 2010, 11:52 AM~17973245
> *5 more days! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jul 6 2010, 09:03 AM~17971730
> *IMPALAS CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO & ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTERS WILL BE THEIR SO STOP BY SAY Q-VO HAVE A TACO AND A COLD <span style=\'color:red\'>TECATE</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking forward in seeing Impalas Car Club there.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to Imperials for putting on this show!!! Can't wait... Getting goosebumps :run:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 6 2010, 12:52 PM~17973245
> *5 more days! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17961355
> *Wrestling superstar and Imperials Car Club L.A. member, David "The Animal" Bautista will be on hand signing autographs of the IMPERIALS 45TH ANNIVERSARY poster featuring himself along with the best of show winner 1962 Impala rag "Tipsy".
> 
> These limited edition posters are made with high-quality paper with UV coating for a high gloss and can be framed so be sure to stop by his booth and grab you one for your lowrider collection!
> ...


Welcome Brother.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17975471
> *Thanks to Imperials for putting on this show!!! Can't wait... Getting goosebumps  :run:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17977062
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 6 2010, 03:10 PM~17975061
> *Looking forward in seeing Impalas Car Club there.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*PINCHE JAIME YOU BETER STOP BY AND DRINK A COLD ONE WITH US AND EAT A TACO *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jul 7 2010, 06:59 AM~17981357
> *PINCHE JAIME YOU BETER STOP BY AND DRINK A COLD ONE WITH US AND EAT A TACO
> *


forget that guy!

i'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2010, 07:06 AM~17981380
> *forget that guy!
> 
> i'll be there.  :biggrin:
> *


*ORALE HOMIE YOU GOT IT WILL HAVE THE TORTILLAS NICE AND HOT AND THE TECATES NICE AND COLD CARNAL, JUST DONT TELL JAIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*CAN YOU POST AN APPLICATION SO THAT I CAN DOWN LOAD IT PRINT IT AND WE CAN HAVE IT READY WHEN WE GET TO THE SHOW ALL FILLED OUT SO THAT THE REGISTRATION LINE CAN MOVE FASTER THANKS*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jul 7 2010, 08:26 AM~17981838
> *CAN YOU POST AN APPLICATION SO THAT I CAN DOWN LOAD IT PRINT IT AND WE CAN HAVE IT READY WHEN WE GET TO THE SHOW ALL FILLED OUT SO THAT THE REGISTRATION LINE CAN MOVE FASTER THANKS
> *



just save it onto your computer and then print!


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2010, 08:50 AM~17981978
> *just save it onto your computer and then print!
> 
> 
> ...


*ORALE THANK LOCO*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR *BIKES* DAY OF SHOW.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jul 7 2010, 09:14 AM~17981756
> *ORALE HOMIE YOU GOT IT WILL HAVE THE TORTILLAS NICE AND HOT AND THE TECATES NICE AND COLD CARNAL, JUST DONT TELL JAIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

NO LIQUOR ALLOWED BUMS!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2010, 08:26 PM~17961355
> *Wrestling superstar and Imperials Car Club L.A. member, David "The Animal" Bautista will be on hand signing autographs of the IMPERIALS 45TH ANNIVERSARY poster featuring himself along with the best of show winner 1962 Impala rag "Tipsy".
> 
> These limited edition posters are made with high-quality paper with UV coating for a high gloss and can be framed so be sure to stop by his booth and grab you one for your lowrider collection!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jul 7 2010, 07:14 AM~17981756
> *ORALE HOMIE YOU GOT IT WILL HAVE THE TORTILLAS NICE AND HOT AND THE TECATES NICE AND COLD CARNAL, JUST DONT TELL JAIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 8 2010, 05:32 AM~17990604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THA HOUSE... MANDITORY SHOW FOR US IN SUPPORT OF OUR IMPERIALS BROTHERS... U KNOW HOW WE DO IT... "UNITY"


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

how munch is it for general addmisson


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

*BOOK YOUR BIRTHDAY PARTY HERE "FREE"
FREE DECORATIONS - FREE BOTTLE OF CHAMPAGNE - FREE BIRTHDAY CAKE - WILL ANNOUNCE YOUR PARTY ON THE WEB SITE

CONTACT FRANK FALES - [email protected]

21 & OVER!!!!
2 ROOMS OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!
SMOKING PATIOS!!!
DRINK SPECIALS!!!


D.J.BUGSSY & SPECIAL GUEST "DJ RAY GEE"
PLAYING THE BEST OF OLD SCHOOL, FUNK, DISCO,
80'S FLASHBACK, FREESTYLE, CLASSIC HOUSE,
HIP HOP, R&B, OLDIES, SALSA, MERENGUE, AND
A WHOLE LOT MORE!!!!

COME DOWN A HAVE A GOOD TIME.........SEE YOU THERE!!!!*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 8 2010, 08:01 AM~17991168
> *TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THA HOUSE... MANDITORY SHOW FOR US IN SUPPORT OF OUR IMPERIALS BROTHERS... U KNOW HOW WE DO IT...  "UNITY"
> 
> 
> ...


ha! like peanut butter and jelly. :biggrin: 

see you in 3 days, clowny!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

See you guys Sunday


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

ttt only three more days


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 10:39 AM~17992575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2010, 08:50 AM~17981978
> *just save it onto your computer and then print!
> 
> 
> ...



*
5pm is when the car show is over? any way of getting out earlier..have to be at work at 5*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nacho_@Jul 8 2010, 08:04 PM~17997604
> *
> 
> 5pm is when the car show is over? any way of getting out earlier..have to be at work at 5
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: we will be there


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 7 2010, 10:27 AM~17983067
> *HOW MUCH FOR BIKES DAY OF SHOW.
> *


 :dunno: anybody know how much for bikes?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ''J U L Y 9 TH!!!'' STARTS BETWEEN 6 & 6:30!! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 8 2010, 07:59 AM~17991760
> *how munch is it for general addmisson
> *


$5.00


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Jul 8 2010, 08:43 PM~17998739
> *:dunno: anybody know how much for bikes?
> *


$15.00


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Jul 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17998566
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: we will be there
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 8 2010, 12:22 PM~17993886
> *See you guys Sunday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nacho_@Jul 8 2010, 07:04 PM~17997604
> *
> 
> 5pm is when the car show is over? any way of getting out earlier..have to be at work at 5
> *


Yes, Call me at 714-450-2470.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 8 2010, 07:01 AM~17991168
> *TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THA HOUSE... MANDITORY SHOW FOR US IN SUPPORT OF OUR IMPERIALS BROTHERS... U KNOW HOW WE DO IT...  "UNITY"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

sur side L.A MAJESTICS we getting ready... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jul 9 2010, 06:09 AM~18000911
> *sur side L.A MAJESTICS we getting ready... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jul 9 2010, 07:09 AM~18000911
> *sur side L.A MAJESTICS we getting ready... :biggrin:
> *


i really need to stop by the majestics area when all the good photos are goin' down. :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there bright and early Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

* T-minus 48 hours and counting. It's starting to sound like it will be our Largest Show ever, both in Participation and Attendance. *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.thegardenscasino.com/


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 9 2010, 10:05 AM~18001621
> *i really need to stop by the majestics area when all the good photos are goin' down.  :cheesy:
> *


majestics la will be having 2 strippers at the show


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2010, 02:21 PM~18004797
> *majestics  la  will be  having  2 strippers  at  the  show
> *


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2010, 03:21 PM~18004797
> *majestics  la  will be  having  2 strippers  at  the  show
> *


i know who im kicking it with at the show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 9 2010, 04:21 PM~18005320
> *i know who im kicking it with at the show
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Jul 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17998566
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: we will be there
> *


 See you there


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 9 2010, 12:37 PM~18003272
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Will be there


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 9 2010, 09:05 AM~18001621
> *i really need to stop by the majestics area when all the good photos are goin' down.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: we will be having 2 felines ,,,,TEAM COCHINOS ..on the move


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2010, 02:21 PM~18004797
> *majestics  la  will be  having  2 strippers  at  the  show
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2010, 03:21 PM~18004797
> *majestics  la  will be  having  2 strippers  at  the  show
> *


 :wow: 

smiley, did i invite you over to have some food and drinks yet? 

you can bring your 2 friends too! :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2010, 03:21 PM~18004797
> *majestics  la  will be  having  2 strippers  at  the  show
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

orale see you guys in a few hrs LA GENTE CC :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jul 10 2010, 07:31 AM~18009507
> *orale see you guys in a few hrs LA GENTE CC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 10 2010, 09:12 AM~18009957
> *
> *


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

is there a pre-reg side to roll in or is it one line


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

There will be 2 Lines. 

One for Pre-registration and One for pay at the gate.

When you roll in just ask any of the Car Show Staff wearing Black Imperials T-shirts and they will direct you where to go.  



> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jul 10 2010, 11:33 AM~18010729
> *is there a pre-reg side to roll in or is it one line.
> *


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 10 2010, 10:17 AM~18010271
> *
> *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

MIDNIGHT VISION c.c. IS LOCK N LOADED ........ C U TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SEE EVERYONE THERE. .... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

IS DER PARKING AVAILABLE FOR DA GENERAL PUBLIC? IF SO HOW MUCH IS PARKING?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

what time is roll in


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 10 2010, 08:42 PM~18014096
> *what time is roll in
> *


5:30 AM TO 10:30 AM


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: just done waxing the wagon


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18014125
> *:thumbsup: just done waxing the wagon
> *


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

HEY SMILEY AND OFCOARSE YOUR 2 FRIENDS BRING YOUR APPETITE AS YOU CAN ALSO STOP BY WITH US FOR A TACO N BEER.. HA.HA.!! :sprint: :run: :naughty:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

There is no designated parking for the car show.

All general parking will be on the public streets located next to the show. Therefore it is free parking.

The only vehicles allowed inside the show are those with a trailor. </span>



> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 10 2010, 09:30 PM~18014028
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>IS THERE PARKING AVAILABLE FOR THE GENERAL PUBLIC?
> 
> IF SO HOW MUCH IS PARKING?*





> *
> *


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 10 2010, 10:15 PM~18014290
> *There is no designated parking for the car show.
> 
> All general parking will be on the public streets located next to the show.  Therefore it is free parking.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there with my lonely bike...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

cassic style is getting our rides ready we will be there  :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

three classic style rides showing up


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Just left, good show :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD SHOW AND FOOD THANKS IMPERIALS FOR EVERYTHING... MET BATISTA KIDS HAD A BLAST :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

very good show, well organized...good job imperials. see you at our next show. I ran out of film, i took over 200 pics and didnt have enough

Click here for over 200 pictures


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style cc had a goodtime thanks imperials cc good show


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES HAD A FIRME TIME... GRACIAS IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

ONE HELL OF A SHOW I GIVE YOU GUYS A LOT OF CREDIT VERY ORGANIZED


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

MIDNIGHT VISION c.c. HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.M.F.T HAD A GREAT TIME THANX IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

On Behalf of the IMPERIALS, I would like to thank everybody for your support. With out your support the show wouldn't have been a success.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 11 2010, 09:07 PM~18020788
> *On Behalf of the IMPERIALS, I would like to thank evebody for your support. With out your support the show wouldn't have been a success.
> *



Thank you for the hospitality*  I had a good time!

(fixed) LOL!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 11 2010, 09:09 PM~18020815
> *Thank you for the hospitlity!  I had a good time!
> *


You are very welcome.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18020441
> *ONE HELL OF A SHOW I GIVE YOU GUYS A LOT OF CREDIT VERY ORGANIZED
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IMPRESSIONS LA CC and are familys would like to thank imperials for a great day


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

good show


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Another great one by the Imperials Car Club! If you did not go, you missed out!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_THANKS IMPERIALS CC IMPALAS O*C AND S.D HAD A GREAT TYME WE WILL B AT THA NEXT ONE FOR SURE_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 1sickfive (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Jul 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18021628
> *THANKS IMPERIALS CC  IMPALAS O*C AND S.D HAD A GREAT TYME WE WILL B AT THA NEXT ONE FOR SURE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: IMPALAS C.C LOOKING GOOD :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 11 2010, 11:02 PM~18021336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...but do post more badass pics please :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:07 PM~18021733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pics jae :thumbsup:


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

good show had fun :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casuals_@Jul 11 2010, 11:53 PM~18022006
> *good show had fun :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

badass show, i got out there a little late so the kids missed batista, but we still had a good time


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

Great show, I can't wait for next years! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS IMPERIALS


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 11 2010, 11:31 PM~18021886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! Good seeing you yesterday and your photos are sick!

Here's a couple more.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques L.A, OC, and I.E would like to thank Imperials for another great show!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Stylistics Los Angeles had a great time. Imperials you all know how to put on a show... Top notch and very originazied. We will return each year for sure.


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 12 2010, 08:25 AM~18023723
> *Stylistics Los Angeles had a great time. Imperials you all know how to put on a show... Top notch and very originazied. We will return each year for sure.
> *


Thanks for your support.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY HAD A GR8 TIME!!! BOTH L.A. & S.D. CHAPTER WERE IN DA HOUSE!!!! CANT WAIT FO NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS O.C. HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!! GOOD SHOW!!!! C U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!




































THE WINNERS!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks Jae for this pretty picture of my Caddy! Your pics are always top notch!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB I.E. HAD A GOOD TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HERE WE ARE CLASSIC STYLE CC WITH IMPALAS CC OC CHAPTER AND SAN DIEGO CHAPTER


----------



## Mrs. Inc. (Jan 27, 2010)

My Baby with Bautista in front of her uncle Chicos Car from Los Angeles CC!!!!












Me and my family Had a great time!!! Great Show Imperials!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 11 2010, 11:02 PM~18021336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your Support


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC AND IMPALAS CC


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU+Jul 12 2010, 08:17 AM~18023351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you guys had a gr8 time thats what its all about......


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 12 2010, 09:38 AM~18023820
> *BLVD KINGS O.C. HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!! GOOD SHOW!!!! C U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see you there thanks


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jul 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18024022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you had fun tell your uncle chico and the los angeles cc thank you..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Wanna thank the Imperials for another great show it was great to be back at the gardens .We'll see you next year


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 12 2010, 09:48 AM~18024269
> *Paul thank the guys for coming out to support the Benifit....
> *


no problem homie we went for the benifit and to support you guys the imperials cc we had a good ass time see you next year


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Jul 12 2010, 10:50 AM~18024281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.......


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 12 2010, 10:54 AM~18024311
> *no problem homie we went for the benifit and to support you guys the imperials cc had a good ass time see you next year
> *


You got it.....


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 12 2010, 09:56 AM~18024331
> *You got it.....
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 09:09 AM~18024001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcomed Abel! Thanks very much! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

GREAT SHOW!! Had a good time Imperials you guys got down from getting the car registered to parking trailers and getting the cars set up al the way to handing out the trophys very well organized :thumbsup: :thumbsup: New Crowd will be there next year


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2010, 02:21 PM~18004797
> *majestics  la  will be  having  2 strippers  at  the  show
> *


Pics? :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 12 2010, 10:57 AM~18024758
> *Pics? :dunno:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Great Job....... LA IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Good show, my only complaint would be the bathrooms, they could have be cleaned, we need to respect them like our own, or have some for women only... I ll be there next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 12 2010, 10:57 AM~18024758
> *Pics? :dunno:
> *


you should have been there, dude!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 12:45 PM~18025127
> *you should have been there, dude!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 AM~18025127
> *you should have been there, dude!
> *


x2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2010, 11:50 AM~18025156
> *:biggrin:
> *


:h5: 

thanks for judging my caucasian brothers with the trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2010, 11:50 AM~18025156
> *:biggrin:
> *



.......I dont care what people say about you Smiley, I still love you!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 12:37 AM~18022251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ME AND YUMZ AND A GOOD TIME SII YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG+Jul 12 2010, 11:40 AM~18024646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right by the end of the day it did not look good in there next year we will see about ordering more porters....... :happysad:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: pajaro, SAMaldito82, BIGMIKE, *EL BURRO UNIQUES*, lea113, TOPFAN, natedogg84


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Great Show!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Just wanted to thank imperials for a great show LA GENTE cc had a great time , maybe you guys can come to our show in oct 23 in imperial vallley and we can show you guys a great time :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*Great Show! Reminds me of the good ol days. when tweety park , the azalea show south gate was happening :biggrin: Imperials, class act all the way! Junior , Tomas and all of the Imperial Family. all i can say Thank You! for having us and treating us like family! Thanks again,,,,This is lowriding at its best. Premier car club City of Angels *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Just want to thank IMPERIALS for hospitality.....DELEGATION had a great time down there.The show was off the hook nothing but quality rides,hands down best show i been to


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

KINGS OF KINGS HAD A GOOD TIME!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*NICE SHOW IMPERIALS GOOD CARS GOOD PEOPLE GOOD FOOD THANKS FOR HAVING US

WESTSIDE C.C.*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 12 2010, 01:35 PM~18025528
> *Great Show! Reminds me of the good ol days. when tweety park , the azalea  show south gate was happening :biggrin:  Imperials, class act all the way! Junior , Tomas and all of the Imperial Family. all i can say Thank You! for having us and treating us like family! Thanks again,,,,This is lowriding at its best.  Premier car club City of Angels
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 01:08 PM~18025301
> *.......I dont care what people say about you Smiley, I still love you!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 12:58 PM~18025206
> *:h5:
> 
> thanks for judging my caucasian brothers with the trucks.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jul 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18025063
> *Good show, my only complaint would be the bathrooms, they could have be cleaned, we need to respect them like our own, or have some for women only... I ll be there next year  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR INPUT. IT ALWAYS GOOD TO GET INPUTS LIKE THAT SO WE COULD INPROVE THEM FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW.THE GOAL IS FOR SOMEDAY TO HAVE THE PERFECT CAR SHOW AND WITH THE HELP OF EVERYONE WE CAN GET THERE. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND THE PEOPLE THAT CAME TO THE SHOW AND TO THANK EVEYONE FOR OFFERING SOME FOOD FROM YOUR BARBQUE. I GAINED TEN POUNDS BUT THAT OK.SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.
:wave: :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 08:54 AM~18024307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

Devotions had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

waiting for moses to post a thank you speech, but i'll send a short one;

thanks to everyone who attended the show - from car clubs, solo dudes, vendors, entertainers, city council, security.... you get the idea! without contribution from everyone this show would not have happened.

i am definitely honored to be a part of an organization that provides one of, if not the best car shows in southern california. 

hope to see everyone next year and thanks again on behalf of *The Imperials Car Club*.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 02:08 PM~18026422
> *waiting for moses to post a thank you speech, but i'll send a short one;
> 
> thanks to everyone who attended the show - from car clubs, solo dudes, vendors, entertainers, city council, security.... you get the idea! without contribution from everyone this show would not have happened.
> ...



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 12 2010, 12:35 PM~18025528
> *Great Show! Reminds me of the good ol days. when tweety park , the azalea  show south gate was happening :biggrin:  Imperials, class act all the way! Junior , Tomas and all of the Imperial Family. all i can say Thank You! for having us and treating us like family! Thanks again,,,,This is lowriding at its best.  Premier car club City of Angels
> *


 .....couldn't have said it better..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 01:08 PM~18026422
> *waiting for moses to post a thank you speech, but i'll send a short one;
> 
> thanks to everyone who attended the show - from car clubs, solo dudes, vendors, entertainers, city council, security.... you get the idea! without contribution from everyone this show would not have happened.
> ...



:h5:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 12 2010, 08:45 AM~18024243
> *
> No thank you for showing in full force and thank you for that avatar Johnny.. :naughty:
> 
> *



Here you go headhunter...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by premier66_@Jul 12 2010, 02:12 PM~18026466
> * .....couldn't have said better..
> *



post up some pics Rich!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Great show.... thanx for everything!!! Best move in I ever seen! We do need designated porters for the wives and daughters tho. Besides that this was a top notch show!

Thanx Imperials!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 AM~18025127
> *you should have been there, dude!
> *


I know! I was planning on going, but something came up last minute and I couldn't make it. :tears: So, where's the stripper pics? :cheesy:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

[/quote]



GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG MIKE
 
GREAT PICS HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I would like to thank IMPERIALS for another great car show. If you missed this car show you missed out big time. Unity within the lowrding community at its best and that's what lowriding is all about UNITY. *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 12 2010, 02:11 PM~18027139
> *I know!  I was planning on going, but something came up last minute and I couldn't make it. :tears:  So, where's the stripper pics? :cheesy:
> *


i think these were it but theyre wearing clothes :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Jul 12 2010, 02:20 PM~18027231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 03:02 PM~18027712
> *i think these were it
> but theyre wearing clothes  :dunno:
> 
> *




:tears:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 04:02 PM~18027712
> *i think these were it but theyre wearing clothes :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 03:24 PM~18027947
> *:naughty:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 04:31 PM~18028013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that dude is pretty hot. :ugh:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 03:35 PM~18028050
> *that dude is pretty hot. :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

badass nova :worship: :worship: :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Well said Jason...I couldn't have said it any better! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 02:08 PM~18026422
> *Waiting for Moses to post a thank you speech, but i'll send a short one;
> 
> Thanks to EVERYONE who attended the show - from car clubs, solo dudes, vendors, entertainers, city council, security.... you get the idea! Without contribution from everyone this show would not have happened.
> ...


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments Pete. :h5: 



> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 12 2010, 03:29 PM~18027350
> *I would like to thank IMPERIALS for another great car show.  If you missed this car show you missed out big time.  Unity within the lowrding community at its best and that's what lowriding is all about UNITY.
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jul 12 2010, 04:35 PM~18028050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2010, 05:25 PM~18028509
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :|


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> i think these were it but theyre wearing clothes :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 01:08 PM~18026422
> *waiting for moses to post a thank you speech, but i'll send a short one;
> 
> thanks to everyone who attended the show - from car clubs, solo dudes, vendors, entertainers, city council, security.... you get the idea! without contribution from everyone this show would not have happened.
> ...


X2... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 02:38 PM~18026744
> *post up some pics Rich!
> *


Post some pics mark!... :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Jul 12 2010, 03:20 PM~18027231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS LITTLE THING IS BAD-ASS!  *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

THANKS IMPERIALS C.C.
YOU GUYS THROUGH A BOMB ASS SHOW.....GOOD WEATHER, GOOD FOOD,KOOL MUSIC,AND SOME BOMB ASS LOWRIDERS.....SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments and you're also right about the weather yesterday afternoon...it was perfect at 78 degrees! :yes: 



> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2010, 06:56 PM~18029363
> *THANKS IMPERIALS C.C.
> 
> YOU GUYS THROUGH A BOMB ASS SHOW.....GOOD WEATHER, GOOD FOOD,KOOL MUSIC,AND SOME BOMB ASS LOWRIDERS.....SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by premier66_@Jul 12 2010, 04:57 PM~18028247
> *
> *


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW 7/11/2010*:



















Bautista's 64 Impala Rear Mural:










Bautista's 64 Impala:










More Pics:




























































































































[/SIZE]


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 03:02 PM~18027712
> *i think these were it but theyre wearing clothes :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE shot BigMike! :naughty:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 03:31 PM~18028013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch had no chonies on


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007321076951_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007437743606_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007484410268_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36670_123007601076923_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007334410283_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007337743616_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007421076941_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007427743607_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007491076934_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007494410267_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007497743600_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007431076940_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007331076950_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007544410262_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007547743595_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007551076928_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007554410261_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007557743594_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34523_123007797743570_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34523_123007801076903_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34247_123007687743581_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34247_123007691076914_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36852_123007741076909_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36852_123007747743575_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34523_123007811076902_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34204_123009051076778_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35325_123007854410231_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007901076893_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007911076892_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35193_123007954410221_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007897743560_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007907743559_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35193_123007971076886_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34684_123008014410215_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34684_123008021076881_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34684_123008027743547_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34583_123008107743539_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34583_123008097743540_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

had a blast!!!!!!
DELINQUENTZ C.C.would like to say thanx IMPIRIALS for putting on a such a good event again!!!!
good vibe all day long my familey had a great time,defenitly the place to be much love and respect

DELINQUENTZ
-------8--------
SOUTH BAY


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34154_123008237743526_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34916_123008374410179_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37354_123009104410106_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35101_123009361076747_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34154_123008241076859_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123008471076836_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35175_123008287743521_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35175_123008291076854_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36754_123008714410145_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36754_123008724410144_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35101_123009367743413_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 12 2010, 09:23 PM~18031215
> *had a blast!!!!!!
> DELINQUENTZ  C.C.would like to say thanx IMPIRIALS for putting on a such a good event again!!!!
> good vibe all day long my familey had a great time,defenitly the place to be much love and respect
> ...


Thanks for your support.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

shot out to OLD MEMORIES C.C.

you guys put it down!!!!!!
glad to see an old school club take club participation u guys rolled deep


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 03:35 PM~18028050
> *that dude is pretty hot. :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Jul 12 2010, 07:46 PM~18030661
> *SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW 7/11/2010:
> 
> 
> ...



Eh?!?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just spoke to our President David and he said LatinWorld had a blast and said gracias to Imperials for a great show as usual, unfortunately I wasn't able to make this year cuz I damaged my car driving it to another show a couple months back. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

On behalf of the Imperials and City of Hawaiin Gardens, we want to give a big Shout Out and say Thank You to *Bird * and his *Crew* for a job well done on all the judging! :thumbsup: 

Their hard work and attention to detail really paid off, resulting in the most smoothest awards presentation to date for any of our shows.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Everybody and their momma was at this show!!! had a blast thanks to all of you!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

We came as spectators, great atmosphere, great cars, great show, next year we'll show up with our rides. It was worth the 3 hr drive.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

NEWCROWD CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPERIALS CC FOR A GOOD SHOW
WEATHER WAS PERFECT :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great show, :biggrin: I had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18031885
> *NEWCROWD CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPERIALS CC FOR A GOOD SHOW
> WEATHER WAS PERFECT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


niceeeeeee aviii :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Jul 12 2010, 10:49 PM~18031922
> *Great show, :biggrin:  I had a good time :thumbsup:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF THE STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES I WOULD LIKE TO SAY WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT A ONE OF THE MOST ORGANIZED SHOW I HAVE EVER BEEN TO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ! :nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 03:08 PM~18026422
> *waiting for moses to post a thank you speech, but i'll send a short one;
> 
> thanks to everyone who attended the show - from car clubs, solo dudes, vendors, entertainers, city council, security.... you get the idea! without contribution from everyone this show would not have happened.
> ...


Had a great time again at your show, I'll be back next year..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2010, 03:31 PM~18028013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no chonies :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 11:06 PM~18032076
> *:buttkick:
> *


 Now stop that


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Jul 13 2010, 12:12 AM~18032128
> *ON BEHALF OF THE STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES I WOULD LIKE TO SAY WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT A ONE OF THE MOST ORGANIZED SHOW I HAVE EVER BEEN TO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ! :nicoderm:
> *


Thank you glad to have u there...........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you for the good show. I am glad to be part of it :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint: :sprint: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 12 2010, 12:35 PM~18025528
> *Great Show! Reminds me of the good ol days. when tweety park , the azalea  show south gate was happening :biggrin:  Imperials, class act all the way! Junior , Tomas and all of the Imperial Family. all i can say Thank You! for having us and treating us like family! Thanks again,,,,This is lowriding at its best.  Premier car club City of Angels
> *



Yeah, I had a geat time with my club family and with the guys from IMPERIALS. I went down Memory Lane with Arnold, Narkis and Albert. It was cool talking to everyone. Jr, Rod Stewart and I, chopped it up!  Thanks for the great time and I look forward to doing again, soon! Great people and beautiful cars, what more can you ask for?


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 04:35 PM~18028050
> *that dude is pretty hot. :ugh:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I had a great time at the show. Thanks IMPERIALS, for the hospitality.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2010, 10:23 AM~18034940
> *Yeah, I had a geat time with my club family and with the guys from IMPERIALS. I went down Memory Lane with Arnold, Narkis and Albert. It was cool talking to everyone. Jr, Rod Stewart and I, chopped it up!   Thanks for the great time and I look forward to doing again, soon! Great people and beautiful cars, what more can you ask for?
> *


:h5:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 13 2010, 10:53 AM~18035173
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i saw you playing bones, but didn't wanna disturb the game. 

glad you came out!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 10:59 AM~18035221
> *I had a great time at the show. Thanks IMPERIALS, for the hospitality.
> *


it was great finally meeting you, Albert. 

thanks for coming out and spending the time to catch up. 

next time i'd like to see you driving the '75! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 13 2010, 11:45 AM~18035575
> *it was great finally meeting you, Albert.
> thanks for coming out and spending the time to catch up.
> next time i'd like to see you driving the '75!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Rod Stewart (LOL), it was great meeting you and the Imperial members.
I took alot of pics and had a great time. I'll post some more pics.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 10:59 AM~18035221
> *I had a great time at the show. Thanks IMPERIALS, for the hospitality.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Al, Got one of these for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

THX Al, everyone was awesome at the show, including the members from every car club, the spectators, and this young lady.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 13 2010, 01:39 PM~18037144
> *and she has a wedding ring on WTF!
> *


:nono: 

That's a swapmeet sterling silver cubic zirconia ring.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 13 2010, 01:39 PM~18037144
> *and she has a wedding ring on WTF!
> *


and her husband was there with his ride haha!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 13 2010, 03:12 PM~18036867
> *Hey Al, Got one of these for ya... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

This guy can eat...........J/K, thanks for the great food.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

True, true.

:yes: :roflmao: :rofl: :drama: 

Sorry Mr. Car Committee. Is that curtains for me when it comes time to inspect Pajaro.

I'm doom. :happysad: 



> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18039596
> * This guy can eat...........J/K, thanks for the great food.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 12 2010, 09:23 PM~18031215
> *had a blast!!!!!!
> DELINQUENTZ  C.C.would like to say thanx IMPIRIALS for putting on a such a good event again!!!!
> good vibe all day long my familey had a great time,defenitly the place to be much love and respect
> ...


 X2 GR8 JOB ..... A LOT BETTER THAN LAST YEAR :worship: :worship: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18039596
> *This guy can eat...........J/K, thanks for the great food.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my road dog right there!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18039596
> *This guy can eat...........J/K, thanks for the great food.
> 
> 
> ...


 man boobs :wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 12 2010, 10:33 PM~18031787
> *On behalf of the Imperials and City of Hawaiin Gardens, we want to give a big Shout Out and say Thank You to Bird  and his Crew for a job well done on all the judging! :thumbsup:
> 
> Their hard work and attention to detail really paid off, resulting in the most smoothest awards presentation to date for any of our shows.
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks Imperials for letting us be apart of such a great event. Thanks to my judging crew aswell Mike d, Miguel, Charlie and Smiley.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 12 2010, 05:10 PM~18028358
> *Thanks for the compliments Pete.  :h5:
> *


*Your welcome Loco. *


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18020312
> *TECHNIQUES HAD A FIRME TIME... GRACIAS IMPERIALS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


We had a good time out there, good thing it wasn't as hot as last years show, even if it was it's a show not to miss.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

GROUPE Car Club had a great time THANK YOU IMPERIALS for a great show


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 13 2010, 09:26 PM~18041349
> *Your welcome Loco.
> *


 It was great seeing you again Peter, good luck on the new rag...let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18042199
> *GROUPE Car Club had a great time THANK YOU IMPERIALS for a great show
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*PICS FROM THE SHOW:*

Bautista driving into the show with his Bodyguards:

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37354_123009101076773_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Bautista's 64 Impala:

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37666_123008324410184_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34005_123007254410291_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Bautista's rear mural in memory of Eddie Guerrero:

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37666_123008327743517_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35362_123035057740844_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35362_123035061074177_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35193_123007961076887_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34005_123007257743624_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34005_123007261076957_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37368_123007004410316_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34005_123007264410290_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37609_123007151076968_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34683_123007201076963_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37609_123007141076969_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37609_123007144410302_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35146_123006954410321_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37609_123007137743636_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35146_123006961076987_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35146_123006957743654_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*More Pics:*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34120_123007084410308_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34120_123007081076975_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34120_123007077743642_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34120_123007087743641_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37609_123007147743635_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34683_123007207743629_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34683_123007211076962_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34683_123007214410295_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34005_123007251076958_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007317743618_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007321076951_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007437743606_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007441076939_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007484410268_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36670_123007601076923_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007334410283_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007337743616_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007421076941_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007427743607_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007434410273_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*More Pics:*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007491076934_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007494410267_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123007497743600_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34116_123007431076940_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36738_123007331076950_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007544410262_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007547743595_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007551076928_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007554410261_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34252_123007557743594_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34523_123007801076903_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36670_123007607743589_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34247_123007687743581_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34247_123007691076914_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36852_123007741076909_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36852_123007747743575_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34523_123007811076902_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34247_123007694410247_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34204_123009051076778_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35325_123007854410231_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*More Pics:*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007901076893_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007911076892_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35193_123007954410221_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007897743560_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37407_123007907743559_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35193_123007951076888_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35193_123007971076886_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34684_123008014410215_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34583_123008107743539_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34684_123008021076881_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34684_123008027743547_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34583_123008091076874_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34583_1
23008107743539_1000010305009.jpg
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34154_123008231076860_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34583_123008097743540_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34154_123008237743526_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/37253_123008191076864_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36998_123009257743424_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34154_123008241076859_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36998_123009254410091_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36998_123009261076757_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*More Pics:*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35101_123009361076747_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123008464410170_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34666_123008471076836_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36754_123008724410144_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36754_123008721076811_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/36754_123008714410145_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/34204_123009044410112_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/35101_123009367743413_1000010305009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 06:04 PM~18039596
> *This guy can eat...........J/K, thanks for the great food.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

GREAT PICS EVERYONE... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP BROTHERS... :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 01:24 PM~18036961
> *THX Al, everyone was awesome at the show, including the members from every car club, the spectators, and this young lady.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:   Nice shot TopDogg!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18039596
> *This guy can eat...........J/K, thanks for the great food.
> 
> 
> ...



I think I was looking at the BBQ next door to us! :wow:


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
RAIDERNATION VI LIFE


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

GREAT SHOW GUYS !! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE !! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Jul 14 2010, 05:59 PM~18047903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck, Thanks for your support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 14 2010, 07:33 AM~18043344
> *GREAT PICS EVERYONE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Pictures look great!! Sad that I missed it this year, but for sure will be there next year. One of my favorite shows of the year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raider.s-10_@Jul 14 2010, 05:28 PM~18047679
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> RAIDERNATION VI LIFE
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raider.s-10_@Jul 14 2010, 05:28 PM~18047679
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> RAIDERNATION VI LIFE
> 
> ...


R A I D E R S :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Raiders = :thumbsdown:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 15 2010, 11:07 AM~18053574
> *Raiders =  :thumbsdown:
> *


x23532564213


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

GREAT SHOW

HAD A GREAT TIME SEE U NEXT YEAR


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*Our Grand Baby Lily with Bautista at her 1st IMPERIALS Car Show:*









[/SIZE]


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/imperials_carshow_7_11_10__10_.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2010, 10:50 PM~18042225
> *It was great seeing you again Peter, good luck on the new rag...let me know if I can help in anyway.
> *


*Thanks Bro, It was great to see so many old friends at your guys car show. The rag will be there next year representing.  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 16 2010, 01:04 PM~18062532
> *Thanks Bro,  It was great to see so many old friends at your guys car show.  The rag will be there next year representing.
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 16 2010, 12:04 PM~18062532
> *Thanks Bro,  It was great to see so many old friends at your guys car show.  The rag will be there next year representing.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jul 17 2010, 12:37 PM~18069467
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:37 AM~18075140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18087164
> *
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------

